

Adult content mobile search engine looking for beta testers - tzzt
http://www.tittle.co

======
wjwhack
Maybe there is a serious problem. When i input some chinese character,The
error is occur. The result is

A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Warning

Message: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output
started at /customers/3/2/9/tittle.co/httpd.www/index.php:14)

Filename: core/Common.php

Line Number: 438

A Database Error Occurred

Error Number: 1267

Illegal mix of collations (latin1_swedish_ci,IMPLICIT) and
(utf8_general_ci,COERCIBLE) for operation 'like'

SELECT `image`, `video_link` FROM (`feed_videos`) WHERE `tags` LIKE
'%ç«‹å·ç†æƒ %' OR `title` LIKE '%ç«‹å·ç†æƒ %' ORDER BY `title` ASC LIMIT
30

Filename: /customers/3/2/9/tittle.co/httpd.www/models/model.php

Line Number: 29

------
nraynaud
Best classified of the week!

------
tzzt
please feel free to leave any comments here or via beta@tittle.co

~~~
icebraining
It took a long time to search and then gave me a completely blank page.
Looking at the source it seems the results are there, but they're totally
unrelated to what I searched for (besides being porn, of course).

~~~
tzzt
icebraining: thanks for the feedback !

~~~
icebraining
Trying again worked out better: it loaded the results page and showed me three
videos. It seems the design is mobile-oriented, so I tried it on my tablet.
The videos load fine, but clicking on them opens the original page on whatever
video provider it's coming from, which is redundant.

In general the site seems to work fine, but it's apparently designed for
people who want to consume large amounts of any "brand" of porn, which is not
really my goal. I'm usually trying to find the rare island in the immense sea
of shitty (sometimes literally) porn, and this site doesn't help with that.

~~~
tzzt
@icebrining: we're aware of that - we're actually still working on the content
and figuring out better ways focus on search results ! keep visiting !

